# Hurricane Matthew



## OneFineAcre (Oct 13, 2016)

I know the National Media has lost interest in the hurricane
But the rivers in eastern NC still haven't crested
22 people in NC have died and the sad thing is we are still losing 2 lives per day
People are driving around road closed signs and drowning in their cars


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 13, 2016)

All, is good in WV. I'll pray for the people down there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 13, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> People are driving around road closed signs and drowning in their cars




That is so sad...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 13, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> That is so sad...


It is so sad


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 13, 2016)

With all he heavy rain and flooding we've had the last couple of years the news/weather folks preach - "turn around - don't drown".  But yet it still happens...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 13, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> With all he heavy rain and flooding we've had the last couple of years the news/weather folks preach - "turn around - don't drown".  But yet it still happens...


That's the same thing the press puts out her
Turn around don't drown
I just cant believe how many people drown in their car


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

That is really sad.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2016)

Hurricanes are only news when the rain and wind is blowing. A quick review of the damage and it's on to the next story. I always wait for the news caster standing in the rain, water up to their knees, wind blowing, to tell us how "bad" it is. And telling us that everyone has evacuated--then what are THEY doing still there? A storm like this takes years to recover from, long after it is a mere blip on the memory of the MSM.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 13, 2016)

This is the kind of storm ten years ago would still be daily news. With everyone quick to know what's the next great thing, news has lost its integrity to me. No one seems to care anymore unless it's"trending".

From what I've read thousands of head off livestock are expected to have drowned. Pigs, horses, cattle, goats, sheep, etc. That's only 22 known deaths and water is still on the rise? Why aren't we still heading about this? 

I digress. 

I'm glad all of the good folks here seem to be OK.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 14, 2016)

Hurricane Matthew can't hold a candle to Hurricane Election 2016... it preempts all.

So sad that tragedy is so soon forgotten.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 14, 2016)

We still see it on our local news channels.  Of course, I am in the area that was hit.   The hardest is about 3 hrs out from me and they are truly underwater!    It won't stop for a couple more weeks as the run off into these rivers continues.   No doubt there are many, many livestock losses that haven't been expressed more than area wide.

The clean up can't begin until the water recedes, then what a mess it is!   Many will have lost their homes, farms, livestock and all possessions.  In all probability most did not have flood insurance.     It will all trickle down the pipeline for a long time as the losses become obvious,  businesses close, jobs lost, farms destroyed.   Soon it will affect more than those in the immediate flood zone.

I saw this in the little town 7 miles away when another hurricane hit us very hard in Sep/Oct '99.   River crested at 17' over flood stage & only roofs could be seen.   Several other small towns along the rivers had massive flooding.  My farm is high & it was not an issue except for some delays in building my house.  Supplies, equipment, etc.  Even with Mathew I couldn't leave my house as 1-3 miles out all 3 roads were flooded.   One opened the next day.

It is hard to see and realize it happened.   I feel for all those who have to go thru this.  This is a situation that happens so fast you really can't do much with all the food stockpiles.  Just grab the MOST essential and run.  You don't even know how bad it will be.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> We still see it on our local news channels.  Of course, I am in the area that was hit.   The hardest is about 3 hrs out from me and they are truly underwater!    It won't stop for a couple more weeks as the run off into these rivers continues.   No doubt there are many, many livestock losses that haven't been expressed more than area wide.
> 
> The clean up can't begin until the water recedes, then what a mess it is!   Many will have lost their homes, farms, livestock and all possessions.  In all probability most did not have flood insurance.     It will all trickle down the pipeline for a long time as the losses become obvious,  businesses close, jobs lost, farms destroyed.   Soon it will affect more than those in the immediate flood zone.
> 
> ...



The storm in 99 would have been hurricane Floyd.
That was supposed to have been a 500 year flood, but 17 years later and this one the rivers have crested higher than during Floyd.
I heard on the radio yesterday that the number of "poultry" lost was in the millions.

In Floyd it was said that 100,000 hogs, 2 million chickens  and 700,000 turkeys died.  The numbers for Matthew will likely be similar.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 14, 2016)

And now the flood waters are getting into our area. In the next county over, there has been flooding where the water was rising at the rate of several inches an hour, and rescue personnel were going door-to-door telling people to get out. A number of school systems are still not holding classes, partly because some of the school buildings are in use as emergency shelters.

And to be fair to the media, there are only so many ways to say that people's homes, businesses, etc, are underwater, and saying that they are_ still _underwater isn't exactly 'news.' When visual images are so much a part of reporting, getting an image that gets attention when you are (understandably) barred from the area is hard. Yes, pigs and poultry are big business in North Carolina, and the losses to those who farm them are devastating, but let us not forget what Matthew did in the Caribbean before he came here - that's at least as much of a story as our floods are.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 14, 2016)

Truth.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 20, 2016)

All of the local rivers have crested and the levels are now going down; for a lot of folks, it's time to regroup and rebuild. But our water woes are not over - not by a long chalk. A 48" water line carrying raw water from the river to a treatment plant broke last week; this is one of the main supply lines for water systems in 3 counties. Basically anybody who isn't on a well is now dealing with mandatory water restrictions as they try to keep the pressure up. They aren't absolutely sure why the line broke, but there is speculation that Matthew may have played a part in it; certainly the soggy conditions don't help with getting the repairs made.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 20, 2016)

I used to go to Wilmington for horse shows a few years back.  Haven't been to anything, anywhere in quite a while. 

Sad that things are going downhill.     Did You have damage?  I'm fortunate, a bundle of shingles and some tin replacement on the trim above back porch.  Only 17 hrs without power.  No problem.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 21, 2016)

We had a similar experience - the only things that got moved around were things that weren't tied down (like the 'recyclables' container on the back porch - oops!) Branches, small debris; a few dead pines in the woods lost their tops. The power was off for maybe 20 hours. The problem winds were all on the back side of the storm, the front had all the rain, and it wasn't that rough.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

We moved 160 miles north of hurricane country almost 2 years ago. I lived in hurricane country most of my life and only had home damage once, so I consider myself fortunate. I hope everyone comes through this with minimal damage and can pick up and get going again.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 22, 2016)

http://www.wect.com/story/33450017/euescreen-gems-opens-doors-to-red-cross

Ever since Dino de Laurentiis filmed Firestarter here in 1984, Wilmington has had a sort of 'love-hate' relationship with the movie studio. The studio has changed hands and changed names several times, and since the state has scaled back its support, our reputation as "Wilmywood' has faded. But they are still very much a part of this community.  To me, the idea of using a sound stage as the command center for the Red Cross was a stroke of genius - it's a perfect fit, and a total 'win' all ways 'round.


----------

